# Ghost City



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Went on a great desert trip today. I know the FO advice is to stay in the Red Sea resorts but we didn't see a soul apart from soaring eagles and migrating storks. My photos are here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151973424463255.1073741843.665383254&type=1&l=6b900641fd


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Some short video clips too:



Ghost City:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151973678988255&l=8947750219631739634

Sand boarding:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151974422373255&l=2097729031444033818


----------



## Smart Force (Oct 24, 2013)

it doesn't look as a city of Ghosts, some building looks recently built


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Smart Force said:


> it doesn't look as a city of Ghosts, some building looks recently built


We didn't see any signs of life. If I understand it correctly, it was originally set up and run by the British since 1902 to extract phosphate. The community expanded to 16,000 residents and they built schools, hospital, etc. The Egyptians took control in the 1950's. The operation was shut down due to the economy and when Israel started a similar operation near the Jordanian borders and made a deal with Egypt to close the operation near Safaga? A lot of residents remained, hoping the business would be resurrected, but a flash flood in 1997 destroyed many homes and flooded mines. The government provided new shelter and homes in a town called New Umm Huyut.


----------



## Smart Force (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks you for informing me about the topic, by the way i forgot to tell you it was a very nice shots, well-done


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm loving your pictures too Gounie!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I really fancy this trip, looks so interesting, thanks for the pics. x


----------

